#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Topmost programming languages to learn in 2019!

## Bhavya

Hello Friends, 


2018 is coming near to its end and 2019 is approaching. In this time, most of us begin to creating our goals like educational goals, physical goals and financial goals. If you are a programmer, one of your goals is to learn fresh programming languages and technologies, meanwhile learning a programming language need both patience and time, so you should learn a language that values the effort. Here you can find out the Top 10 programming languages for 2019.

----------

